# Vom Hognadottir



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

So I've been looking around at numerous breeders and I think I really like this one right here:
Vom Hognadottir - Breeder of quality Rottweilers and German Shepherds located in Northern California

I'm going to look around even more of course, but that breeder has stuck out in my mind.

I like how they have titled their stock and I like the fact they actually travel to Germany to pick out some of their stock. They health certify using OFA, however, the only problem is it doesn't say they certify blood. But I see a lot of breeders not certifying blood and some just starting to certify blood, but that may be something new. It's something else for me to look at.

Their stock is nice looking and they look kinda . . . small compared to other stock I've looked at on other sites.

I posted this thread to hear some more thoughts on the breeder. Um, what you guys may have noticed is that breeder is no where near me. I'm open to any breeder who ship and who are nearby.

I'm also looking for a breeder who has the price of $1500 and below. I'm not focusing on lines. What I want is a GSD who will be a pet first, and maybe do a few sports like tracking and agility. Then of course I want the black and tan color, but I'll take a sable or pure black.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Didn't you just start a thread where you decided it wasn't time for a dog right now in your life? I'll be honest and say I got my Masters with two kids and two dogs...it wasn't easy but doable. However, I was financially secure at the time, working, and own my own home. The expense of a dog goes far beyond their purchasing price and vaccinations. Vet bills for illness, blood work, surgery, annual visits, flea, tick, and heart worm preventatives will have you exceeding this dog's purchasing price in the first year. It's good your looking into breeders now, but hold off until you are able to care for this dog in whole. Cats are much cheaper and require little training and time. You have a long time to get a GSD pup of your own so take this time to ensure when you get this dog it is a forever dog and not an impulse you regret later


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/146076-i-think.html

Someone has too much time on their hands?


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I know about the cost of owning a dog. There's not only vet bills, but there's food, equipment, and more. I have good income and can afford a dog. I can afford to take care of a dog in whole. 

Another breeder I'm liking:
www.baerental.com

Edit:
I don't need this negative energy.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They have a lot of dogs, and a lot of litters. 

It is hard to look at their website for me, the black background makes reading impossible for me. I notice that a lot of their shepherd females are older. Meaning they are not dumping them, so score plus on that. 

I do not think it is impossible to breed more than one breed successfully. I think that knowing all the information for just one breed is a tall order though. 

Before you settle on these breeders, I think you should definitely ask lots of questions. Is there any reason you want to go so far away? I think it might be better if you could actually visit the kennel where you want to buy your pup.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

GSD Fan said:


> I'm also looking for a breeder who has the price of $1500 and below. I'm not focusing on lines. What I want is a GSD who will be a pet first, and maybe do a few sports like tracking and agility. Then of course I want the black and tan color, but I'll take a sable or pure black.


Do you like the sloped back or straighter back or doesn't it matter?

Have you ever looked at this line? http://www.rintintin.com/upcominglitters.htm That's not a personal recommendation, just wondered if you'd ever taken a look at them.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Expense though is one consideration. What about permanent housing, time to train, walk, and create a life with this dog. Are you willing to not go out for long because you have to let your dog out, not have sleep outs because your dogs at home, and sacrifice school and social time because the puppy needs to play? I'm not saying your not able to care for a dog...I don't personally know you, but I do know you have expressed your concerns with school, your parent's concerns, already put down a deposit on one dog which you now question, and that your going to be moving around possibly to go to a different university. 

This scenario shows you are not 100% stable YET and can't be sure you'll be in a good place this time next year and so on. You also said you had a previous dog while in college and your grades slipped- what happened with this dog? Do you still own it? Obviously in the end the choice is yours but you are conflicted from moment to moment on whether or not you should get a dog now.....If your conflicted now maybe you should listen to your misgivings being your reasons for not getting a dog are very mature, relevant, and responsible. You want a dog and have the money and place to house it now. However, dogs aren't just about now and require a lifetime commitment you may not be able to make. It sounds like you know what is right, but want to convince yourself otherwise because you want a dog now. Good luck in whatever you decide though


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSD Fan said:


> I know about the cost of owning a dog. There's not only vet bills, but there's food, equipment, and more. I have good income and can afford a dog. I can afford to take care of a dog in whole.
> 
> Another breeder I'm liking:
> www.baerental.com
> ...


But you have asked for it by going back and forth in what you want to do. I think that your good sense is probably arguing with your desire and giving birth to a lot of indecision. There is no hurry. 

I like this breeder's website and dogs better than the first.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I had no clue my nice advice was negative at all unless negative to you is someone telling you what you already know. Remember when you ask for advice on a breeder after creating a thread on why you shouldn't get a dog now people with common sense will respond this way. It's not intended to be negative at all and simply is an opinion which is what you asked for Advice isn't usually about people agreeing with you so be careful when you ask for it next time


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Zoey's mom, when you ask for advice you get what you get. You DID just post a long thread about 'waiting', and a cat would be much easier at this point in your life.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Just doing what you asked us to do:



GSD Fan said:


> Also, sometimes I have problems sticking with decisions. So, I have a favor to ask you guys. If I show signs that I'm leaning toward getting a dog when I move, I want you to stop me right there and tell me the cons outweigh the pros of me getting a dog in that situation.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I had no clue my nice advice was negative at all unless negative to you is someone telling you what you already know. Remember when you ask for advice on a breeder after creating a thread on why you shouldn't get a dog now people with common sense will respond this way. It's not intended to be negative at all and simply is an opinion which is what you asked for Advice isn't usually about people agreeing with you so be careful when you ask for it next time


It wasn't your post that was negative . . .

I want a dog, but I'm willing to wait til I move. 

I do KNOW one thing, I WANT to make up my mind and commit to something. I want to commit to something that makes ME HAPPY. Whenever I am faced with a decision, I weigh it. Sometimes it takes seconds, sometimes day, sometimes months. But for some reason, I'm having trouble with this. 

I don't know what to do. My heart wants a dog, but it's just my mind and the people around me. My mind says "it's gonna be hard" and people around me, who don't even care for dogs themselves say "Don't get a dog OR cat."

For example, when I talked to my father about it, of course he's gonna make a face of disgust. He doesn't believe in taking dogs to the vet, keeping them in the house and even letting them lick you. He believes a dog is a dog. Then there's my mother who wants to support me but doesn't really care for having dogs in the house either. Of course I'm not getting good feedback from them because they are slightly biased.

Then, there's my brother. He supports me no matter what decision I make. And so does my sister. In fact my brother said, "Screw what everyone else says, what about you? What do you want? If there's a will, there's a way" Sis is the same way.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

You specifically asked us to talk you out of a dog if you waver on your gut instinct that you shouldn't get a dog anytime soon. I think that's enough said....


----------

